# [PCGHX HWBot] Top 5 Contest



## der8auer (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Du bist Performancefanatiker, optimierst gerne dein System und übertaktest deine Komponenten? Dann bist du hier genau richtig! Beim PCGHX-HWBot-Wettbewerb suchen wir die besten Overclocker und Tweaker hier im Forum. Euer Können könnt ihr bei den verschiedensten Benchmarks unter Beweis stellen. Als Preise für die Besten winken fünf Gutscheine von Caseking.de **im Wert von jeweils 50€! *

* Vielen Dank an Caseking und speziell Oliver Pusse für die tolle Zusammenarbeit und die dauerhafte Unterstützung unseres HWBot Teams! *​​*Inhaltsverzeichnis:**Übersicht:*
 Was ist HWBot.org?
Wie kann ich teilnehmen?
Wie kann ich dem PCGHX-HWBot Team beitreten?
Wie läuft dieser Wettbewerb genau  ab?
Wie lange geht der Wettbewerb?

 *Preise*

*Zwischenstand*​ 
 *Was ist HWBot.org?*Hwbot.org ist eine große Datenbank für Benchmarkergebnisse. Man hat die Möglichkeit, seine eigene Hardware mit einer Vielzahl von anderen Hardwarekonfigurationen zu vergleichen. Es stehen tausende Ergebnisse von den beliebtesten Benchmarks zur Verfügung. Die Ergebnisse werden in einem globalen und einem Hardware Ranking gelistet.
 Mehr Informationen findet ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html ​
 *Wie kann ich teilnehmen?* Um am Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können, musst du im PCGHX Forum registriert sein und im HWBot Ranking fürs PCGHX HWBot Team teilnehmen.
Du musst *spätestens am 15. Dezember 2010 Mitglied im Forum + Team* sein, denn kurzfristige Teamwechsel sind nicht unser Ziel!​
 *Wie kann ich dem PCGHX-HWBot Team beitreten?*Hierzu solltest Du einen Blick in unseren Einsteigerguide werfen:
 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html#a3
​*Wie läuft dieser Wettbewerb genau ab?* Ziel des Contests ist es bis zum unten genannten Datum so viele Punkte wie möglich zu sammeln. Wir haben am 01. Dezember ein Abbild unseres Teams gemacht und den aktuellen Punktestand aller Mitglieder gespeichert. Am 01. Januar vergleichen wir und die fünf Member mit dem größten Punktezuwachs werden mit Preisen prämiert.​
*Wie lange geht der  Wettbewerb?*Die Punkte werden am* 01. Januar um 15 Uhr* gewertet*. *

_*Bei Verstößen gegen die HWBot Regeln oder Betrugsversuchen behalten wir uns vor die entsprechenden User aus dem Wettbewerb und ggf. auch aus unserem HWBot-Team auszuschließen.*_​
*Preise:*

*5x 50€ Einkaufsgutscheine von*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

*Zwischenstand:*

Lippokratis und ich versuchen möglichst jeden Sonntag einen aktuellen Zwischenstand hier aufzulisten. Erster Termin: 12.12.2010

Im zweiten Posting findet ihr den gespeicherten Punktestand.

*Endergebnis:*


335,1 | Freakezoit
333,7 | Matti OC
332,0 | Icke&Er
269,1 | Vaykir
263 | der8auer

180,6 | Ü50-----------------------------------


142,8 | Blackbolt
132,8 | tobi1978
132,3 | True Monkey
116,4 | LosUltimos
109,6 | Moose83
80,7 | Gamer95
69,1 | Schnitzel
67,1 | Lippokratis
55,9 | chillinmitch
35,0 | Dr. House
33,2 | Hyperhorn
29,2 | Maisi
27,5 | Masterchief79
25,5 | mrmouse
21,7 | Speedoo
15,5 | shoon
12,7 | Lyran
9,1 | Zeffer
8,9 | Lower & -Masterchief-
8,6 | McZonk
7,4 | ys8008000
6,9 | Benchbruno
4,6 | Beachboy
4,4 | majinvegeta
4,1 | Axl
3,9 | extramask
3,5 | Eichhörnchen
3,5 | Headologic
2,8 | streega
2,2 | zotac_M
2,0 | Rain in may84
1,8 | mad1977
1,7 | -Shi-
1,7 | Punky260
1,6 | kstoeger
1,3 | Olstyle
1,2 | ProfessorFrink & Zcei
1,1 | CrankFrank


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Thema ist jetzt online  Viel Spaß Jungs!

*Hinweis: Der Wettbewerb lief indirekt schon die letzten drei Tage, da wir vom 1. Dezember aus werten.

*Gespeicherter Zwischenstand:


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

Erster 
Endlich geht es weiter 
Zwar haben die Bencher mit massenhaft HW im keller wieder nen Vorteil aber wen kratzt das. Mit dem Contest holnwa AF ein, geschickt eingefädelt Roman 
Kannst du evt. nen Screen vom 1. Dezember reinstellen damit man sich vergleichen kann ? Wird es ein Zwischenstandsranking geben ?


----------



## zcei (3. Dezember 2010)

Hmm alle die die letzten drei Tage gebencht haben, haben also schon nen Vorsprung 

Mist, hat nicht Freakezoit die letzten Tage hunderte an Punkten gemacht? 

Naja Frink und ich legen uns ins Zeug 
Happy benching

und wie immer eine tolle Idee als Wettbewerb 

Gruß
zcei


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Genau 

Hui da wird des ja was für mich 

Geile Sache Roman , dann werd ich dochmal richtig gas geben


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

_edit by der8auer: _

Naja, werd mal schauen was für HW ich hier in den Rechnern meiner Familie finde 
Ansonsten, netter Wettbewerb!


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Erster
> Endlich geht es weiter
> Zwar haben die Bencher mit massenhaft HW im keller wieder nen Vorteil aber wen kratzt das. Mit dem Contest holnwa AF ein, geschickt eingefädelt Roman
> Kannst du evt. nen Screen vom 1. Dezember reinstellen damit man sich vergleichen kann ? Wird es ein Zwischenstandsranking geben ?



Liste ist im 2. Posting eingefügt (Toll was beim Kopieren immer so rauskommt )





zcei schrieb:


> Hmm alle die die letzten drei Tage gebencht haben, haben also schon nen Vorsprung
> 
> Mist, hat nicht Freakezoit die letzten Tage hunderte an Punkten gemacht?
> 
> ...



Na dann legt mal los 




Freakezoit schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Hui da wird des ja was für mich
> 
> Geile Sache Roman , dann werd ich dochmal richtig gas geben



Bin gespannt was du an Punkten raushaust!




zøtac schrieb:


> _edit by der8auer: _
> 
> Naja, werd mal schauen was für HW ich hier in den Rechnern meiner Familie finde
> Ansonsten, netter Wettbewerb!



So solls sein :d


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich nette Sache Roman.
Ich werde mal Morgen testen wieiviel mein W3520 soo unter WaKü bei ca. 0°C Zimmer Temp macht.
Wenn sich die CPU gut macht, schaffe ich mir die komplette 8800XXX reihe an 
Wird es vllt. auch noch ein paar mehr Preise als nur die Gutscheine geben?
Beim letzten Wettbewerb ist ja mit der Zeit noch soo einiges dazugekommen.


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Na roman richte dich aufs schlimste ein , nach weinachten sind wir Nr.1 weltweit soviel darf ich dir verraten 
Ist somit noch nen Kleines Präsent für PCGHX und Euch als Team 
Ich lad jetzt aber keine 4xxxp hoch sondern das ganze wird anders aussehn aber pssst. Sonst verrate ich noch alles .


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2010)

Na hoffentlich ist mein i7 System nächste Woche fertigSchöner Wettbewerb, mögen Brot und Spiele beginnen


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Na roman richte dich aufs schlimste ein , nach  weinachten sind wir Nr.1 weltweit soviel darf ich dir verraten
> Ist somit noch nen Kleines Präsent für PCGHX und Euch als Team
> Ich lad jetzt aber keine 4xxxp hoch sondern das ganze wird anders aussehn aber pssst. Sonst verrate ich noch alles .




o.0 Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Na roman richte dich aufs schlimste ein , nach weinachten sind wir Nr.1 weltweit soviel darf ich dir verraten
> Ist somit noch nen Kleines Präsent für PCGHX und Euch als Team
> Ich lad jetzt aber keine 4xxxp hoch sondern das ganze wird anders aussehn aber pssst. Sonst verrate ich noch alles .



Daa bin ich auch gespannt...
Vermutlich machen Matti und du einen 14 Tage GT bench Marathon 
Naja, manchmal würde ich euch das wirklich zutrauen


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen wer weiß wer weiß , mehr infos gibbet nicht der rest bleibt geheim , sonst wissen alle gleich bescheid über unsere strategie


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Roman
gibt es irgendeinen Regelansatz dass nicht jeder am 1.januar alles auf einmal abläd ?
Um den Wettbewerb zu fördern fände ich sowas wünschenswert...


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

nein wenn dann möchte ich net das des gezählt wird weil es ja mit dem contest nix zu tun hat und schon viel länger geplant ist.


----------



## theLamer (3. Dezember 2010)

Der 31.Dezember wird uns mehrere Hundert Punkte geben


----------



## Matti OC (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi, da hab ich gleich mal Pech, in der HW Liga fange ich gleich mal mit minus an, Global habe ich heute morgen etwas zugelegt. 


lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> @ Roman
> gibt es irgendeinen Regelansatz dass nicht jeder am 1.januar alles auf einmal abläd ?
> Um den Wettbewerb zu fördern fände ich sowas wünschenswert...



Verstehe den Sinn dahinter irgendwie nicht. Punkte sind so oder so fürs Team. Ob ichs am 12. oder am 30. hochlade macht doch keinen Unterschied  Gibt lediglich die Beitrittsbeschränkung.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

Doch es macht nen Unterschied, weil es den Wettbewerb fördert.  Zumindest ich bin ein Typ, der auch mal ne Nacht durchnerdet um den einzuholen der vor mir im ranking ist, was ich sonst nicht auf biegen und brechen machen würde. Man pusht sich so einfach gegenseitig und es ist nichtnur stilles nebeneinanderherbenchen sondern ein wirklicher Wettbewerb, was ja eig auch der Sinn ist.


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass jeder so frei ist und immer wieder hochlädt und nicht alles am letzten Tag. Ist ja immerhin ein Contest innerhalb unseres eigenen Teams...


----------



## Matti OC (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi, dass geht ja schon gut los  ich merke schon hier sind nur kranke unterwegs


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Die ersten 70p von mir sind oben , jetzt werd ich aber erstmal klimaanlage ran karren und den so langsam anfangen wirklich was hochzuladen


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

shit, ich brauch noch nen vmod für meine 8800gt, die macht sonst ab 740mhz chiptakt dicht ...
wobei nicht der vmod das problem ist, sondern die kühlung 

aber das wird bestimmt nen interessanter contest, obwohl ich weis, dass ich null chance habe.


----------



## Lower (4. Dezember 2010)

Hui schöner Contest, durch die LDK Benchsession wird bei Marvin und mir noch einiges dazukommen 
Ist natürlich ein Vorteil wenn man LN² in Massen zur Verfügung hat 

Gruß Lower


----------



## zcei (4. Dezember 2010)

LN2 in Massen + 2 Hardwareteile = schlecht
Massig HW + Klimaanlage = gut 

Also was ich sagen will ist, dass ln2 nicht alles ist^^


----------



## McZonk (4. Dezember 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein Vorteil wenn man LN² in Massen zur Verfügung hat
> 
> Gruß Lower


Wie gut, dass zum Benchen außer LN2-Massen eben auch noch etwas Können gefragt ist, nicht wahr?


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Jup wo du recht hast, hast du recht . Ich bekomme nachher noch nen Paar Gpu`s 260GTX 192s ,2x 7600GT , damit des nicht langweilig wird. 
03 /05 Am3 werd ich mit der 470 noch etwas verbessern damit ich matti endlich bei den Global Points überhole .
Aber erstmal will ich den schauen warum win7 so zickt ab 5ghz , aber Xp noch mit 5.1ghz rennt.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2010)

260 192 ?....so eine habe ich gerade drauf @ 5,4 Ghz


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Genau hehe aber die wird mal meine Klimaanlage kennen lernen bei minus temps 

Da hat selbst ne Termi bei 1.200v mitm Stockkühler keine chance 50°C zu sehn


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2010)

Mit ein wenig Glück bekomme ich nächste Woche zwei 580er Gainward.

Dann fehlt mir nur noch Ln2 und ich kann meine Globals angehen.
Der neue GT geht ein ganze Ecke besser wie mein erster ....vorher 5,23Gz jetzt 5,43Ghz unter Dice stabil.

Und der erst hat 5,6Ghz (1,8v)unter Ln2 gemacht das läßt mich hoffen das der jetzige unter Ln2 auch besser geht


----------



## Ü50 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich schlage mich gerade mit zwei 260/216 rum.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

darf ich mal ganz interessehalber fragen woher ihr den ganzen hardwarekrams herbekommt? das kauft ihr doch niemals alles 
oder vertickt ihrs danach wieder sofort?


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Und ob das alles Gekauft ist , wenn man es wirklich nicht mehr braucht wird es halt verkauft


----------



## Ü50 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe meine über 50 Graks alle gekauft. Bisher habe ich nur eine dafon weitervertickt.


----------



## McZonk (4. Dezember 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine über 50 Graks alle gekauft. Bisher habe ich nur eine dafon weitervertickt.


Das schreit nach einem Foto .


----------



## theLamer (4. Dezember 2010)

Da ist er ja den ganzen Nachmittag damit beschäftigt, die aus den Verpackungen zu holen, hinzulegen und wieder in die Verpackung zu tun 
Oder flattern die lose rum? ^^


----------



## Ü50 (4. Dezember 2010)

Alle sind nicht drauf, das hier sind knapp 40. Zwei 260er sind auf dem RammIII läuft jedoch gerade ein Run. Zwei sind noch in meinem Sniper. Eine in meinem Int PC. Die restlichen 10 liegen i.d. Verpackung im Schrank


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss Grakas schon stapeln 

Und meine Frau meint man kann den Fortschritt meines Wahnsinns an den überquellenden Regal erkennen


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Dezember 2010)

W00t, Ü50 das ist krass


----------



## Ü50 (4. Dezember 2010)

@True, was sich da in einigen Monaten so ansammellt ist schon erstaunlich


----------



## Lower (4. Dezember 2010)

Wow schicke Sammlung 

@ McZonk: Dessen sind wir uns natürlich bewusst, nichts geschieht einfach so...so kurzsichtig denke ich auf keinen Fall 

Ich bin heute auch am Testen gewesen - sind zwar nur 2 Punkte aber um Alex zu ärgern reichts  

Lower & -Masterchief-'s 3238.7 mhz CPU-Z run with Xeon E5502 @ 3238.7MHz

lg Lower


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub um Alex zu ärgern brauchst du nen anderes Kaliber Lovro...


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin defintiv zu spät mit overclocking angefangen, dann hätte ich jetzt auch schon nen paar karten. zwar keien 50, aber trotzdem würden die alten gut punkte lassen.


----------



## Lower (4. Dezember 2010)

@ Frink,

jubb na klar, aber bissi darf man sich an solchen dingen auch freuen oder?

lg


----------



## zcei (4. Dezember 2010)

Nein darfst du nicht, wir sind ein team 

Du darfst dich aber über den Goldpokal freuen  das erlaube ICH dir  Da ich ja eine solche autorität besitze


----------



## Lower (4. Dezember 2010)

hehe  

Jau hast recht


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Lower , ärgern = Nö 
Die Cpu war eh müll und dient nun bei nem Kollegen als sockel Dummie 
Des wird nachher eh lustig werden die 260er ist hier und die hab ich noch net gebencht und so wie die ungefähr läuft  750+ mitm stockkühler , wird da wohl so 50-60p noch mal rumkommen (mal sehn vllt. auch mehr Damit hätte ich nach aktuellem stand Real fast 12x - 13x punkte plus bis jetzt.)

Aktuell sind es :

71.7p bei mir,
63.2p Ü50
61.0p Matti
43.0p Moose83
37.3p True
29.8p Vaykir
26.7p Blackbolt
18.5p Hyperhorn
17.3p McZonk
13.4p Speedoo

natürlich alle +- x (min. abweichung)
Den rest hab ich mir jetzt nicht weiter angeguckt.


----------



## Matti OC (4. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ich bin defintiv zu spät mit overclocking angefangen, dann hätte ich jetzt auch schon nen paar karten. zwar keien 50, aber trotzdem würden die alten gut punkte lassen.



HI, für dich wäre es echt einfach, uns alle platt zumachen.
du brauchst nur 8800 GTS GTX Ultra benchen.

lg Matti


----------



## Joker (4. Dezember 2010)

Für den Contest, werd ich mich auch nochmal ins Zeug legen. Komm durch die Arbeit leider nur selten zum benchen. Gerade jetzt kann man sich die eisigen Temperaturen ja zu nutze machen und den Radi auf der Fensterbank platzieren.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, für dich wäre es echt einfach, uns alle platt zumachen.
> du brauchst nur 8800 GTS GTX Ultra benchen.
> 
> lg Matti




hätte ich sogar. ne GT is am start. den rest besorg ich mir.
was schlägste als kühlung vor?


----------



## Matti OC (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi, mit einen i7 980 reicht Luft für die Grakas. 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

@ True also die 260GTX 192 rennt ganz easy 756 /1566 @ 1.22v , nur eine sache ist etwas komisch könnte ja vllt. OVP / OCP sein 783/1566 will die garnicht hängt sich sofort auf mit nem schönen blöckchen Pixel bild in allen Farben aber selbst mit 1.35v bleibt das so , was könnte des sein ??


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2010)

Jap das sollte die OCP sein... Mod löten sollte helfen.


----------



## zøtac (4. Dezember 2010)

Btw Freakezoit, pass bloß auf ich hab auch schon 2.1 Punkte hochgeladen


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Oky die bekommt den , karte bleibt sehr kühl mitm Stockkühler , 53°C max bei 1.25v / Phasen max 48°C 

Zotac mit ner 10 vor den 2.1  schon aber so bin ich ganz entspannt.

Trotzdem supi , auch mit kleinfieh kann man , wenn man genug hat mit machen


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Dezember 2010)

War erstmal shoppen 
Habe mir folgende Dinge gekauft:
8800GTS 320MB
8800GTS 512MB
HD2900XT 512MB
...
und haltet euch fest
...
ne Trainingshose xD

Damit sollte ich hier im Contest und natürlich auch im Bot schon ne menge reissen können (hoffe ich)
Erstmal werde ich sie allerdings nur unter Luft testen.
Um Weihnachten herum werden die dann nochmal mit VMod unter Dice kommen.


----------



## zcei (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du die Trainingshose per Mod auf XXS schaffst hasst du ne Chance was zu reißen 

(hoffe ihr checkt dieses doch äußerst unlustige wortspiel)


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Dezember 2010)

EPIC , ymmd 

@ Topic
Zcei und ich fokussiern uns erstmal darauf zu benchen was wir schon haben. Wild HW einkaufen können wir immernoch


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

> Wenn du die Trainingshose per Mod auf XXS schaffst hasst du ne Chance was zu reißen




Absolut genial!


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Wenn du die Trainingshose per Mod auf XXS schaffst hasst du ne Chance was zu reißen
> 
> (hoffe ihr checkt dieses doch äußerst unlustige wortspiel)


Oh Mann... echt genial


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> W00t, Ü50 das ist krass



Dann schau mal bei Roman in seine Schubladen 

@TOPIC :
Nettes Ergebniss Lovro, freu mich schon auf nächste Woche.


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Ü50, der8auer und True Monkey ihr zeigt alle die selben Symptome Grakas ohne ende^^
Ich hab ne gültige 7.1GHz Valid auf der Platte, die lad ich aber lieber nicht auf HWBot


----------



## Eiche (5. Dezember 2010)

und ich bin froh das ich aquamark 200k punkte bekomme  dann noch unter die besten 5 des monats kommen  aber   HW-bot-team FTW!


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei Roman in seine Schubladen




Keine Ahnung was du meinst 

Auf den Bildern fehlen:
EVGA 4-Way SLI, 980X, GTX275 (sind gerade aufgebaut)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das Beste zum Schluss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

Wo gibt es diesesn setzkasten für CPUs Roman ? 

Haben will


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich mal bei Ebay gefunden. Nennt sich "CPU Tray" Aktuell habe ich aber nur Angebote von Verkäufern außerhalb Deutschlands gefunden...


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

Was soll man dazu sagen...
Mal gucken wie man als Neuer diesen Monat mithalten kann.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Dezember 2010)

klick mich !
Das sagt alles, bin Schreibfaul


----------



## Alriin (5. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wo gibt es diesesn setzkasten für CPUs Roman ?
> 
> Haben will



Auch haben will.  Vor allem die riesigen blauen Dinger für die alten Sockel-A Prozessoren wären ein Hammer.


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Dezember 2010)

So bei mir sind es Aktuell 173p plus diesen monat 
Die 260GTX /2x 7600GT fehlen noch und die ganzen p4 cpu`s
nen XFX board mit 9300er GF fehlt auch noch , mal schauen was ich sonst noch so finde


----------



## Eiche (7. Dezember 2010)

so eine handvoll punkte fürs team


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

ich löt mir gerade nen 8800gt vmod.
mal gucken was da noch geht


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Dezember 2010)

Alriin, diese blauen Boxen für Sockel A Cpus hat auch zB der Barisan in Mengen, frag ihn doch mal wo es die gibt


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch welche.

Wo kann man sich hier zum Sockel A und AGP Club anmelden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Schnitzel, die KFA ist ja mal richtig göttlich 

Matti OC's 71417 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 800/1370MHz

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Dezember 2010)

Noch mit Standardspannung?


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht Matti aber pssst schau mal was ich für dich hab 
*3ter Platz 7600GT Single*
Freakezoit's 65300 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 7600 GT PCIE GDDR3 @ 907/986MHz

*1ter Platz 7600GT Single*
Freakezoit's 173202 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 7600 GT PCIE GDDR3 @ 907/981MHz

*3ter Platz 7600GT Single*
Freakezoit's 23720 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 7600 GT PCIE GDDR3 @ 900/972MHz

*2ter Platz 7600GT Single*
Freakezoit's 10810 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 7600 GT PCIE GDDR3 @ 881/986MHz

*1ter Platz 7600GT Single*
Freakezoit's 6007 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 7600 GT PCIE GDDR3 @ 909/981MHz

Insgesamt 132p 

3DM05 war aber noch nicht max , hab jetzt nur keinen Bock im moment.
AM3 & 06 haben fast 10Std. in anspruch genommen .
Karte macht leider bei 909Mhz Dicht , unabhängig vom Geo takt und Ram ist bei 986Mhz schon am Brech limit. (Egal wieviel volt.)

Gpu ist mit H2O gekühlt (15°C) 

Reicht des Matti  

Aso Später werd ich noch Sli Benchen mit den 7600GT`s^^


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

Puh 1,6V bei 5,1ghz.... und das is gesund?
Glaube ich muss nachher mal was testen. Bestimmt chilled water (radi draußen?)?


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Dezember 2010)

Gechilltes Wasser ja , radi draußen nein.
Ich würde es nicht unbedingt empfehlen 1.61v zu geben.
Ich habs nur kurz gemacht Fürn am3 /3dm01 . Schließlich will ich von dem noch was haben. 
Und in dem Punkt weiß ich auch wie weit ich persönlich gehn würde aber 1.61v sind da schon jenseits der schmerzgrenze für mich bei nem 980x.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

also ich hatte 1,5V bei 5000mhz, das war die letzte spannung im bios, die normale farbe hatte.
alles danach war gelb oder rot 

Was sagt deine wassertemp und cpu temp?
hast HT an oder aus?

edit:
oh 12 threads deuten auf HT on hin


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Dezember 2010)

Temps gehn nicht über 4x °C an den Kernen ,  Wassertemp war nur 15°C , ich kann auch bis auf 8°C runtergehn.
HT hab ich meistens mit an , macht bei mir keinen Unterschied ob mit oder Ohne.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

Oh gut, ich komme teilweise bis auf 3,2°C runter, wenn draußen Minusgrade sind.

40°C hört sich ja gut an, aber wie sieht das denn dann mit Kondenswasser aus?
Nicht dass mein nagelneues Board dem Wassertod entgegentritt, weil User zu dämlich is 

Mit HT off könnte man aber doch VCore sparen.


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Dezember 2010)

Kondeswasser ist puste kuchen , bei 8°C am chiller der 10m weg steht hab ich ca. 13°C am Radi , RT= 18-20°C , wenn ich runter auf 8°C gehe mach ich immer meine Klimaanlage an , und dann passiert nix 

Zu HT , bei mir nein mit oder ohne spielt keine Rolle 
Vllt. 0.05v aber des macht garnix aus


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

kk, aber wie siehts mit gekühlte wasser aus, was aus nem radi kommt, der minusgrade aufweist?
Umgebungstemp is sagen wir mal -5°C, dann wird das Alu/Kupfer auch negativ kalt.
Bis das Wasser in der Pumpe ist (wo der Sensor is), hat es schon wieder 3°C ca.
Wenns draußen noch kälter wird könnte das wasser auch richtig kalt werden.


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2010)

@Freakezoit: Wieso kühlst du eigentlich mit chilled Water, hast doch auch ne Kokü, oder?
Da würde die CPU auch nicht so stark leiden und du könntest mehr Takt fahren.

(Und Stromrechnung wäre höher)


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Dezember 2010)

stromrechnung pfft. die klima zieht 1kw. SS läuft nicht , ich warte noch aufn paket von little devil damit ich meine ss ihm zuschicken kann.


----------



## zcei (9. Dezember 2010)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, das die AwardFabrik gerade genau den gleichen Contest am laufen hat?


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

Werden die auch von Caseking "gesponsort"?


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Dezember 2010)

Ka . Ob oder ob nicht
Who cares , von wem die Gesposort werden.


----------



## zcei (9. Dezember 2010)

ne die haben excelram enermax und coolermaster..
aber da kriegen nur die ersten drei was 

ist mir nur spntan aufgefallen^^ 
bin grad in der schule und haben 3 freistunden am stück die ich im pc raum verbringe weil sonst eh nix los ist  da stolpert man im inet über alles mögliche


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja nicht neu die Idee. Wir hatten dieses Jahr auch schon 2mal sowas laufen.


----------



## Eiche (9. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Werden die auch von Caseking "gesponsort"?





> Unser Dank geht an die Hersteller *Exceleram*, *Enermax*  und *Coolermaster*!


nee aber komisch isses
http://www.awardfabrik.de/awardfabrik/awardfabrik-hw-bot-contest.html


----------



## Semih91 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich will denen nichts unterstellen, aber das ist Raubkopie. Sofort anzeigen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Dezember 2010)

Leute, hier geht es nicht um unsere befreundeten Übertakter von der Awardfabrik, sondern um den aktuellen Hwbot-Contest von PCGH(X) und Caseking. Wenn jemand eine ähnliche Aktion für sein Hwbot-Team durchführt, ist das absolut legitim und toll für deren Nutzer. Wenn es bei Hwbot einmal keine starke, faire Konkurrenz mehr geben sollte, ist das für jeden Übertakter schlecht.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

Unser Bestreben sollte sein als erstes PURE einzuholen (denke das packen was dies Jahr noch) und uns dann AF zu holen. Sieht das einer anders?


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Noch mit Standardspannung?



Hi,ja nur mit Standartspannung, leider zeigten die Tools EVGA GVT / MSI Afterburner / nv Inspector keine Spannungsänderung an.



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Matti aber pssst schau mal was ich für dich hab
> 
> Insgesamt 132p
> 
> ...



Hi, wollte ja keiner haben, die beiden 7600 GTs´, nun hast du Sie für 44 € bekommen.
Hätte ich doch nur gesagt für jeden Punkt bei HWbot einen Euro 

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Dezember 2010)

Mit Voltagefactory und Rivatuner, damit funktionierts.
Sowohl hoch als auch runter.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi, danke für die Info  aber ich hab hier noch weiter 10 Karten die ich Testen muss das wird noch echt böse werden @ Punkte.

lg Matti


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. Dezember 2010)

@die die diese CPU Aufbewahrungsboxen haben wollten : 
ESD - Cortronic Versandbox, leitfähig - ratioform Verpackungen Deutschland


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Dezember 2010)

Zwischenstand beim Wettbewerb Sonntag 12.12. 16Uhr



280 | Freakezoit
119 | True Monkey
106 | Ü50
96 | Matti OC
81 | LosUltimos-----------------------------------


79 | Vaykir
61 | Gamer95
46 | Moose83
25 | Masterchief79
24 | Dr. House
20 | Blackbolt
19 | Hyperhorn
17 | shoon
14 | McZonk
13 | Speedoo
11 | Lower & -Masterchief-
10 | Schnitzel
10 | zeffer


----------



## zøtac (12. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit's Vorsprung ist schon sehr sehr knapp


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Dezember 2010)

ja kann mann so sehen ^^  aber dahinter ist ja noch alles möglich. 100 Punkte sind mit einer 8800 GT/GTS/GTX oder einem Q6600/E6600 locker zu holen, gerade wenn man die noch gar nicht gebencht hat.


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich meine neuen HD4870 und HD3870 habe werde ich, denke ich, auch in die top 5 vorstoßen 
Mal gucken ob ich das dann auch bis zum ende halten kann.
Ich suche momentan fieberhaft ein Rampage Extreme, dass ich mal meine 775 CPUs die hier noch soo rummliegen benchen kann.


----------



## Matti OC (12. Dezember 2010)

HI, bei mir hat der PC Mark 2005 viel zu viel Zeit geraubt.
3 D hätte ich viel mehr Punkte machen können.

mh, Gamer 95, kauf dir doch das Asus P5E64 WS EVO, das macht auch 620 FSB (je nach CPU)
NP liegt so um die 110 € ... ich bin zufrieden mit meinen EVO.

@ Wakü

Matti OC's 620 MHz Reference Clock run with P5E64 WS Evolution


lg Matti


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Dezember 2010)

Mal gucken 
Ein RE is mir aber lieber.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2010)

Warum ?...ich bin auch vom RE auf Evo umgestiegen und bereue es nicht 

Meinen max FSB habe ich noch gar nicht ausgetestet war aber schon bei 617


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Dezember 2010)

Ganz einfach:
Ich ahbe hier noch ein defektes RE liegen, deswegen habe ich dann sämtliche Ersatzteile,
wie Heatpipe etc.
Naja, mal gucken.
Wie es ausschaut kirege ich vielleicht das Rampage von Romans Bruder


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte auch noch zwei defekte .....


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Ich ahbe hier noch ein defektes RE liegen, deswegen habe ich dann sämtliche Ersatzteile,
> wie Heatpipe etc.



WTF
Was willste mit dem Teil machen dass du ne ErsatzHeatpipe brauchst ?


----------



## zcei (12. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> WTF
> Was willste mit dem Teil machen dass du ne ErsatzHeatpipe brauchst ?





Ach weißte wenn ihm die NB durchbrennt lötet er fix die andere dran. Oder er bastelt alles sofort modular


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> WTF
> Was willste mit dem Teil machen dass du ne ErsatzHeatpipe brauchst ?



Nein,
z.B. wenn man die NB unter Dice setzen will, muss kann/muss man die Heatpipe noch ein bischen verändern.
Irgendwann braucht man immer "Erstazteile"


----------



## Moose83 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es auch nochmal einen Zwischenstand vor Weihnachten


----------



## Matti OC (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ja , ich glaube Roman macht den neuen Zwischenstand Sonntag. 

_Wie lange geht der Wettbewerb?
Die Punkte werden am 01. Januar um 15 Uhr gewertet._

Ist da nicht schon die neue Revision on, ich frag nur weil, ich bei der letzten Umstellung 900 Punkte verloren hatte. 

lg Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, vllt wäre es dann besser kurz vor Jahresende zu werten, kann ja net sein dass sich kurz vor Ende noch die kriterien verändern, beim 1.Wettbewerb war neue HW ja auch verboten damit man ab dem 1. Tag dieselben Chancen hat...


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Dezember 2010)

nein die Rev4 kommt realistisch gesehen erst im Februar. Sind ja noch nicht mal die Testserver online. Zwischenstand mache ich jeden Sonntag


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Dezember 2010)

Zwischenstand beim Wettbewerb Sonntag 19.12. 19:45Uhr



279 | Freakezoit
176 | Matti OC
149 | Ü50
130 | Vaykir
117 | True Monkey-----------------------------------


98 | Moose83
96 | LosUltimos
67 | tobi1978
58 | Gamer95
45 | der8auer
39 | Dr. House
36 | Blackbolt
25 | Masterchief79
21 | Schnitzel
19 | Hyperhorn
16 | shoon
13 | Speedoo
12 | McZonk
10 | Lower & -Masterchief-


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2010)

Danke dir  Habs ins erste Posting eingebunden!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Werden eigl die "Punkte insgesamt" gezählt oder auch die "Hardwarepunkte".
Weil bei ersterem kann man ja nur 300 punkte durch hardware erreichen. alles was drüber ist verpufft oder man muss global points machen.

ich komme da drauf, weil das beste beispiel dafür icke&er sind, nach ihrer session.
sie hatten 313 punkte und jetzt 365, wa snen zuwachs von 42 punkten ist.
hochgeladen haben sie allerdings über 300.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Dezember 2010)

Es geht um die Punkte aus dem Hardwareranking!

Es werden alle Punkte gezählt die du gemacht hast, also wenn du 1000 Punkte vor dem Contest hattest und in der Zeit nochmal 1000 gemacht gast, dann hast du einen Gewinn von 1000 Punkten.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine ^^

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

ja schon, aber dann müsste lippo ja jeden einzelnen member anklicken um zu gucken wie viel ahrdwarepunkte er gemacht hat. weil in der übersicht stehen nur die gesamtpunkte und die gehen ja hardwaremäßig nur bis 300+globalpoints+WR points.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Dezember 2010)

PC Games Hardware's profile
Wenn du hier rein schaust sind alle Punkte da.
So sind die Listen ja auch im ersten Post mit Stand vom 01.12. eingefügt, 
Und dann kann man am Ende der Reise einfach einen vorher-nachher Vergleich machen.


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt zwei Übersichten. Ein mal die Liste mit 300 HW Punkten + Global und eine Liste mit den Gesamtpunkten.

edit: schnitzel war schneller


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Oh... ich depp... naja kommt bei mir öfters vor son schwarzes Loch im Hirn.
Auch Brainlag genannt 

D.h. allerdings das Icke&Er gerade schnur stracks auf platz 1 im contest gehüpft ist.
blöde sache ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> blöde sache ^^


 
Das ist Ansichtssache 

Wenn man sich aber anguckt was unser Team, auch mit Hilfe des Contests, geschafft hat an Punkte zu mobelisieren......Hut ab 

@Vaykir

Ich bin eine Einzelperson, der Name lenkt nur in die falsche Richtung ^^

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich weis, und ich sprech dich auch die ganze zeit so an


----------



## Matti OC (23. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Oh... ich depp... naja kommt bei mir öfters vor son schwarzes Loch im Hirn.
> Auch Brainlag genannt
> 
> D.h. allerdings das Icke&Er gerade schnur stracks auf platz 1 im contest gehüpft sind.
> blöde sache ^^



HI, ja, mit Icke&er hatte ich nicht gerechnet, ich dachte das ich mich an Alex vorbei mogeln könnte (er hat ja Umzugs Stress).

ich versuch dann halt auf zwei zukommen.

wenn man fragen darf, Icke&er wo wohnst du.@ PLZ 

lg


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja ob nun 1. oder 5. ist ja egal. Alle bekommen ja den selben Wert als Gurschein für neue Bench-HW 

Hauptsache das Team geht weiter wie eine V2 nach vorne 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Dezember 2010)

Zwischenstand beim Wettbewerb Sonntag 26.12. 15:00Uhr

Auf geht es in die letzte Woche des Wettbewerbs.



335,8 | Matti OC
335,2 | Icke&Er
282 | Freakezoit
162 | Vaykir
153 | Ü50-----------------------------------


116 | tobi1978
112 | True Monkey
99 | Moose83
96 | LosUltimos
82 | Gamer95
72 | Lippokratis
47 | Schnitzel
44 | der8auer
38,2 | Blackbolt
38,2 | Dr. House
36 | Hyperhorn
28 | Masterchief79
16 | shoon
13 | Speedoo
13 | Lyran


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2010)

Wow das ist ja echt knapp  Danke für die Liste!


----------



## Moose83 (26. Dezember 2010)

Und mich hintert mein i7 daran, mehr Punkte zu machen, weil bei 4,4GHz ist Schluß. Vielleicht geht nächste Woche mit meinem neuen 950er mehr und ich kann noch was reisen


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Dezember 2010)

Wow, echt knapp 
Ich werde jetzt erstmal mein 775 SetUp aufbauen, und gucken was sich noch so machen lässt.
Wenn die KoKü und der Q6600 mitmacht sollten schon >50 Punkte drinn sein.


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Dezember 2010)

Euch 2 krieg ich noch  , auch ohne inet oder Tel. Matti.
Setup steht und Wartet drauf das ich loslege. Was ich nachher mit dem größten Vergnügen tun werde.  


Ps: 1. Platz bei Hwbot , ich zittiere Jetzt mal Hannibal Smith : Ich liebe es wenn ein plan Funktioniert.


----------



## Lower (26. Dezember 2010)

War aber wirklich eine super Idee von euch und hat sowas von gut funktioniert


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Dezember 2010)

Wichtig ist eines der zusammenhalt , um nicht zusagen Teamgeist. 
Wenn man was wirklich will kann man fast alles Erreichen. Und ziel war es zu zeigen das es Möglich ist wenn man sich zusammen tut und auf ein ziel hin arbeitet. Außerdem wann gab es schonmal sowas zu Weinachten. Noch nie , deswegen sag ich jetzt mal 
Und der Rest muss sich halt nen Fernglas besorgen um uns noch zu sehen so weit sind wir weg


----------



## Lower (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Signatur die du Derzeit hast, sagt ja schon aus, dass es doch viel schneller ging, als gedacht. Dass wir einen Teamgeist haben, bewahrheitet sich zu 100%.

Ein schönes Weihnachten war es sicherlich .

Keep on Benching.

lg Lovro


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2010)

Mist...hat mich Matti doch noch eingeholt! 

Naja ich komme erst Anfang Januar wieder zum benchen und da ist der Contest leider schon vorbei, aber egal. Punkte kann das Team immer gebrauchen 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi, dass war aber auch knapp, ich hätte nicht gedacht das es noch reicht
Alles fürs´Team 

 vllt schaffe ich es noch dieses Jahr GraduS in der HW Liga einzuholen.  

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2010)

Klar, den schnappst dir noch 

PS: Passt zwar nicht hier hin, aber ich hätte noch einen E6300 für dich. Den haste nochnet gebencht und hat mit ca 45 Punkte gebracht!

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi, sorry, geliehen ist nicht erlaubt, kaufen schon.

Ich wollte aber erst mal Sockel 478 Testen.
Das Setup lief bis jetzt nicht so doll, 6 Paar BH5 Ram Set getestet, aber keiner wollte über 250 MHz laufen. (noch ohne Ram Booster, den muss ich erst reparieren).

Ich musste den alten mist erstmal wieder zusammen suchen:
lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich such seit Tagen Winbond BH-5 Ram für Sockel A / 939 und seh bei dir ne ganze Kiste voll 
Sind für s478 nicht die Samsung TCCD Chips besser? Die machen auf jeden Fall mehr Takt mit, Latenzen aber halt höher.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauch auch noch welche.
Ich hab zwar ein paar Corsair's mit BH5 von Alrin bekommen, die wollen aber leider nicht ordentlich auf dem Abit NF7 Arbeiten.
Solange nehm ich halt vorlieb mit meinen Twinmos twister, die gehen auch ganz gut.


----------



## Matti OC (27. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich such seit Tagen Winbond BH-5 Ram für Sockel A / 939 und seh bei dir ne ganze Kiste voll
> Sind für s478 nicht die Samsung TCCD Chips besser? Die machen auf jeden Fall mehr Takt mit, Latenzen aber halt höher.



Hi, für Sockel A solltest du, 2x 256 MB verwenden, 2x512 bremst etwas. 
lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Dezember 2010)

wollt ihr am 29. oder 30. nochmal einen Zwischenstand? Ober lieber keinen und etwas mehr Spannung, wer unter den TOP5 ist.


----------



## LosUltimos (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du es schaffst das der Monat 39. tage hat nehme ich den 39. 
Ansonsten lieber keinen


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Dezember 2010)

Naja 39. War wohl etwas hoch gegriffen ^^


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Sieht so aus, als wird der Wettbewerb bis 39. Dezember verlängertGenial


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich ganz, ganz, ganz schnell meinen E8400 bekomme hab ich vielleicht noch Chancen auf die ersten fünf.
Sockel A bringt zwar auch gute Punkte, dauert aber viel zu lange.


----------



## Matti OC (28. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz, ganz, ganz schnell meinen E8400 bekomme hab ich vielleicht noch Chancen auf die ersten fünf.
> Sockel A bringt zwar auch gute Punkte, dauert aber viel zu lange.



Hi, hör bloß auf Sockel 478, ist auch nicht viel schneller, dass nervt extrem.

einen Zwischenstand zum 31 wäre nicht schlecht, zur Not könnte ich mit 3D etwas nach legen.

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja Quasi das selbe.
Aber wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm, mach ich halt einen auf Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Matti OC (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi, nun dachte ich, teste mal Celeron 352 und DC 805 auf dem Asus EVO.

-geht auch, man darf halt den FSB im Bios nicht verändern, aber warum geht Setfsb unter XP und Vista nicht mehr? ( mit einen 8600 geht Setfsb, gleiche System Platte)  

-Setfsb, ist 133 MHz angeglichen, trotzdem ohne Funktion 



lg Matti

edit: komisch, heute geht auf einmal Setfsb,


----------



## speddy411 (29. Dezember 2010)

Kann einer von euch noch ein paar Sockel 478 gebrauchen?
Ich hab noch 7 oder 8 Stück hier liegen.


----------



## Matti OC (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi, DC 805/ @ Wakü  PCMark2005, mist HDD-XP Startup nur ein wenig zu schnell.


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann kopiere etwas, mit was erreichst du diese Werte? SSD´s?


----------



## Matti OC (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, mit Revodrive, der ist doch schon gebremst.


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Dezember 2010)

Soo Freunde, ich hab keinen 980X,meine karten haben keinen VMod und zcei ist net da.
trotzdem gibts morgen saures kapische ?


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Na dann streng dich mal an
@Matti, ich schieße selbst mit 2 Postvilles manchmal über die 220 Ich mache dann nen neuen Run, und wenn das nicht hilft, kopiere ich noch etwas


----------



## Vaykir (30. Dezember 2010)

so di e7900 gt is auch da jetzt. mal gucken ob ich freakezoid noch kriege


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Dezember 2010)

Nö Vaykir , hab grad wieder internet , zwar nur via UMTS aber des reicht.
Hab nochmal was nachgelegt. Mal schauen ne 4850 liegt hier noch. Mit der Hab ich noch nix gemacht. Also geht da punkte mäßig noch was.

Prof. Sry aber ich bin dermaßen im stress gewesen , bzw. immer noch weil einige dinge nicht wie geplant liefen , z.b. BSR ,Alice usw. Ich kann heute erst mit Malern der Alten wohnung Anfangen.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2010)

So, von mir sind auch noch ein paar Punkte dabei gekommen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich damit anstellen kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ghettochiller made by Schnitzel 

Für den Küpferkühler muß ich erst noch eine Halterung bauen und ganz dicht war er auch nicht. Deswegen mußte ich erstmal auf meinen alten Alukühler ausweichen.
Ist schon erstaunlich was Kälte bei einem Sockel A bewirken kann.
Schnitzel_12000's 1min 0sec 818ms wPrime 32m run with Duron 1.6ghz @ 2546MHz
Schnitzel_12000's 41sec 910ms SuperPi run with Duron 1.6ghz @ 2602MHz
Schnitzel_12000's 2641.9 mhz CPU-Z run with Duron 1.6ghz @ 2641.9MHz
Schnitzel_12000's 64.45 sec PiFast run with Duron 1.6ghz @ 2546MHz

Für's erste antesten bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2010)

Macht ihr heute noch mal einen zwischenstand ....damit man weiß wo man aktuell liegt bzw wieviel man abladen muß


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

dann sollte das aber wenn frühzeitig passieren, oder du rechnest es dir gerade selber aus.
denke mal ab spätestens 20 uhr sind die meisten eh auf achse und ob die dann morgen vor 15 uhr wach werden is dann so ne sache.


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Dezember 2010)

Zwischenstand beim Wettbewerb Freitag 31.12. 15:20Uhr



335,1 | Freakezoit
333,0 | Matti OC
332,2 | Icke&Er
269,4 | Vaykir
262,4 | der8auer

178,9 | Ü50-----------------------------------


133,0 | tobi1978
132,4 | True Monkey
117,8 | Blackbolt
109,5 | Moose83
105,6 | LosUltimos
81,0 | Gamer95
69,3 | Schnitzel
68,1 | Lippokratis
36,6 | Dr. House
33,3 | Hyperhorn
27,7 | Masterchief79
22,8 | Speedoo


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

Oh danke lippo!
liegen aber ziemlich eng beieinander die top 3


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke Lippo! Ist im ersten Beitrag


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

hmm... also entweder hab ich was aufm auge (was durchaus sein kann, weil ich vorgestern schwer mit meinem kleiderschrank kollidiert bin) oder bei roman steht nur 162,4.
fairerweise weise ich mal drauf hin, dass es eigl 262 punkte sind *hust*


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja da hast du recht. Aber ich zähle sowieso nicht


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Dezember 2010)

Jo hast recht. Naja kann ja mal passieren. Morgen wäre es eh aufgefallen, dann guck ich auch mit beiden Augen auf die Liste ^^. Aber jetzt sollte es stimmen (hoffe ich )


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht. Aber ich zähle sowieso nicht



Ah wieso net?
Is das so wie die Klausel "Alle mitarbeiter von pcgames dürfen net mitmachen" ?


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2010)

Jo so kannst dir das vorstellen :]


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2010)

ich bin schon blau und nicht mehr in der lagr zu punkten....die Pakete kamen einfach zu spät heute 

Egal ....dafür werde ich member des monats januar


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2011)

Cooler Avatar


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Januar 2011)

Hab nochmal ein paar Punkte hochgeladen.
In einer halben Stunde ist ja Schluss.
Naja für die Top 5 reichts nicht, aber immerhin noch ca . 50 punkte mit
i7 920 und 5850 gemacht. Mir hat der Wettbewerb sehr gefallen.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2011)

eigl wollte ich noch ne 7600 GT benchen, aber 1. darf ich noch kein auto fahren und 2. hab ich schädel 


edit:
also ich bin ja jetzt schon irgendwie relativ nervös und unruhig was das finale ergebnis angeht....


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2011)

Endstand beim Wettbewerb Freitag 01.01.11

Gratulation an die 5 Gewinner und das Team. Während des Wettbewerbs wurden somit über 2700 Punkte erbencht. Super Leistung vom Team.



335,1 | Freakezoit
333,7 | Matti OC
332,0 | Icke&Er
269,1 | Vaykir
263 | der8auer

180,6 | Ü50-----------------------------------


142,8 | Blackbolt
132,8 | tobi1978
132,3 | True Monkey
116,4 | LosUltimos
109,6 | Moose83
80,7 | Gamer95
69,1 | Schnitzel
67,1 | Lippokratis
55,9 | chillinmitch
35,0 | Dr. House
33,2 | Hyperhorn
29,2 | Maisi
27,5 | Masterchief79
25,5 | mrmouse
21,7 | Speedoo
15,5 | shoon
12,7 | Lyran
9,1 | Zeffer
8,9 | Lower & -Masterchief-
8,6 | McZonk
7,4 | ys8008000
6,9 | Benchbruno
4,6 | Beachboy
4,4 | majinvegeta
4,1 | Axl
3,9 | extramask
3,5 | Eichhörnchen
3,5 | Headologic
2,8 | streega
2,2 | zotac_M
2,0 | Rain in may84
1,8 | mad1977
1,7 | -Shi-
1,7 | Punky260
1,6 | kstoeger
1,3 | Olstyle
1,2 | ProfessorFrink & Zcei
1,1 | CrankFrank


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2011)

Gratulation an:

*Freakezoit
Matti OC
Icke&Er
Vaykir
Ü50*

Die Gutscheine werdet ihr in den nächsten Tagen erhalten!



Danke auch an alle anderen Member aus dem Team für alle hochgeladenen Ergebnisse/Punkte diesen Monat  Ebenfalls bedanken möchte ich mich bei Lippokratis für das Erstellen der Punktetabellen!!!


----------



## LosUltimos (1. Januar 2011)

Gratulation euch


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2011)

Hi, 
ja *danke* es hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht

Fairness halber gebe ich meinen Gewinn, an *Blackbolt *ab.  

Respekt, am das ganzen Team für die tolle Arbeit 

lg Matti

PS: True Monkey, -_dafür werde ich member des monats januar-_ich nehme deine Herausforderung an


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2011)

Gratulation an alle Gewinner 

@ matti 

hehe ....die Spiele haben Begonnen 
Hoffe das mein P6T7 Ws Sc schnell genug aus der RMA wieder da ist aber solange nehme ich dann ein RIIIE


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Gratulation an alle Gewinner
> 
> @ matti
> 
> ...



ok, gehen wir vom stand 1.1.2011 aus. 

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2011)

ist egal ....es zählen alle punkte 
Also nicht nur neue Punkte sondern alle im Feburar abgeladenen 

Am 1 Feburar sehen wir ja wer es ist


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2011)

mh, wäre aber nicht fair, ich wollte einiges nach benchen 

lg


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2011)

Fair ......was ist das schon 

ist doch wurscht 

just vor fun ....und unterschätze mich nicht


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Januar 2011)

Ja ja , und ihr denkt ich guck zu  .
Nene nich mit mir , ich lass euch was vorlegen und denn ...


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die anderen Gewinner 

Aber der meiste Respekt geht an das gesamte Team, da 2700 Punkte eine echte Hausnummer ist! Da zeigt sich, dass in unserem Team noch eine ganze Menge Potenzial steckt 


MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Januar 2011)

Jo, ganz meine Meinung. Ich könnte meinen Kopf nochnen paar Wochen auf die Tischplatte rammen das ich kein Dice gekriegt hab und das irgendwie alles schiefgelaufen ist bei mir, aber die Punkte laufen nicht weg und sind doch eig immer gleich wertvoll.

Aber aufjedenfall gratz an alle Gewinner und danke für jeden Punkt !


----------



## blackbolt (1. Januar 2011)

Gratulation an alle 2700 Punkte sind nicht zu verachten


----------



## blackbolt (1. Januar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja *danke* es hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> Fairness halber gebe ich meinen Gewinn, an *Blackbolt *ab.
> ...



Ich fühle mich geehrt und nehme Dankend an


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2011)

Schöner Zug von dir, Matti


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2011)

ja ...da muss man mal den Matti loben ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (1. Januar 2011)

Echt feiner Zug von dir Und Gratulation an alle, das waren wirklich viele Punkte


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2011)

och, dass ist mir jetzt aber echt peinlich. nee ich finde es fair, weil meine HW Sammlung extrem groß ist.

lg Matti


----------

